# VIC - Mt.Eliza (Daveys Bay)



## Sellz (May 3, 2008)

Hi All,

Went for a fish yesterday afternoon/night off Daveys Bay the Kayak. Anchored up for some Whiting, but had to move about 4-5 times due to the small pinkies. Finally got onto the Whiting about 30-60min after dark, ended up catching 7 (5 Keepers - about 30-35cm). Last fish I had on fought alright, but it wasn't until I had it close to the Kayak it started to peel off some line (thought this must be a good fish). I heard a small splash, so I turned on my head light to see a 4-5 foot Shark going for the Whiting (I S**T MYSELF :shock: ). It looked like a Bronzey, but not 100% sure. I got the Whiting in just, as the Shark had two goes at it. After that the Whiting seemed to have been spoked by the shark, didn't have any hits for another 30min.

FUN TIMES 

Fish for dinner tonight!



Cheers
Luke


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip there Sellz. Nice feed of whiting.

Were you tempted to sacrifice one as bait? :shock:


----------



## Sellz (May 3, 2008)

If i had some heavier gear with me I would have seriously considered it, but I was after a nice feed of whiting


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds like a good night on the whiting Sellz, the bronze didn't have a lip piercing with half a hard body hanging from it ? I am still looking for the rest of my lure. :lol:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

rhino171 said:


> Were you tempted to sacrifice one as bait? :shock:


I know I would have, for sure.

Still, real nice feed there Sellz!


----------



## ultimatt12 (Nov 23, 2008)

Might head out tommorrow with Dagwood. I wont tell him about the bronze until were out there. He will shit himself. Priceless. What line are you using sellz? I havent had any success with the whiting either. Im putting it down to bait presentation and line colour. I have been in the right spot as I have seen boats reeling them in but no joy for me.


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

The whiting have been real hit and miss this year, i find one day you get heaps and the next you struggle to get a bite, dunno what is going on, i don't think line color or bait presentation is the problem, as there are plenty of other species willing to jump on board, i just keep moving and hope for the best.
Cheers


----------



## Sellz (May 3, 2008)

Just got back from another session tonight......a mixed bag

2 Whiting (35 & 38 cm)
1 Flathead (40cm+)
3 Pinkies (size - released)
4 small salmon
1 leather jacket
0 Bronze whaler 

So it was a fun session

ultimatt12, i use 6lb fireline with 6lb fluro carbon. But to be honest it really doesnt have anything to do with my rig or presentation. I just make sure I get to my position adleast 1-2 hours before dark to find good patches of weed/sand bottom to fish.

Maybe some tips?

I use orange beeds & tube on my rigs
Move position if the pinkies are a problem or if I dont get any fish after 20-30min
I never really bearly
If the fishing is slow, I retrieve my bait very slowly, then stop (10-15 seconds) then continue to retrieve again, then stop......


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice couple of bags there Sellz.
Must have been sweet on the water the last 2 evenings - sensational autumn weather.


----------



## salmonsnature (Apr 24, 2008)

awsome catch 8) , mmm i havn't eaten whitting for too long :shock:


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

that would have been exciting!


----------

